# Beeping Sound



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, just picked my Outback up today out of storage for our first trip of the year, and there is a beeping sound that I cannot figure out where it is coming from. I have checked the smoke detector and changed the battery, and the carbon monoxide detector, it is neither.

It sounds to me like it is coming from around the air conditioning unit, has anyone run into this issue before? I cannot check the AC unit until we get to the beach tomorrow afternoon and have power hookup.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Alright, just picked my Outback up today out of storage for our first trip of the year, and there is a beeping sound that I cannot figure out where it is coming from. I have checked the smoke detector and changed the battery, and the carbon monoxide detector, it is neither.
> 
> It sounds to me like it is coming from around the air conditioning unit, has anyone run into this issue before? I cannot check the AC unit until we get to the beach tomorrow afternoon and have power hookup.


Is your battery charged? Either the LP Detector or the CO Detector (oops...my mechanic isn't home) beeps when the TT batteries die.....


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Alright, just picked my Outback up today out of storage for our first trip of the year, and there is a beeping sound that I cannot figure out where it is coming from. I have checked the smoke detector and changed the battery, and the carbon monoxide detector, it is neither.
> 
> It sounds to me like it is coming from around the air conditioning unit, has anyone run into this issue before? I cannot check the AC unit until we get to the beach tomorrow afternoon and have power hookup.


Is your battery charged? Either the LP Detector or the CO Detector (oops...my mechanic isn't home) beeps when the TT batteries die.....
[/quote]

It has a good, full charge, been plugged up all winter. It sounds like a smoke or CO detector, it beeps about every 30 secs...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

It's the LP gas detector. It beeps when the trailers battery voltage gets low. When you charge the batteries it will stop.









walter


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As Walter pointed out above, it is most likely the LP detector. This is a constant draw on the battery when in storage and after a few weeks draws the battery to a point that it can no longer safely operate the LP detector. Thus the LP detector warns the user with a constant beeping until the battery is recharged (plugged into shore power or charged through your TV) or the battery is fully drained. I have added a 1.8 watt solar battery maintainer, while others have installed a battery disconnect switch which helps to extend the period before the battery drains to that point.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> ....while others have installed a battery disconnect switch which helps to extend the period before the battery drains to that point.


Yep....disconnect switch for us...works great.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

It was the CO detector by the way! I couldn't tell with the rear slide in


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> As Walter pointed out above, it is most likely the LP detector. This is a constant draw on the battery when in storage and after a few weeks draws the battery to a point that it can no longer safely operate the LP detector. Thus the LP detector warns the user with a constant beeping until the battery is recharged (plugged into shore power or charged through your TV) or the battery is fully drained. I have added a 1.8 watt solar battery maintainer, while others have installed a battery disconnect switch which helps to extend the period before the battery drains to that point.


Chris,
Do you keep the solar charger on (connected) all the time (year round)? I put the battery disconnect on mine, but was still thinking about a small solar recharger. Thanks
Ken


----------

